# Best way to fasten a top plate to an I beam?



## jcims (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm refinishing a basement and would like to run a wall directly under the single I-beam we have in the basement (to encapsulate the posts and split the room).

Is there a recommended way to fasten the top plate to the I beam? Bolting it on seems like an obvious potential, but i didn't want to just start drilling holes into the beam.

Thanks for your input!

Bob


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Shoot it with a powder actuated tool (Ramset).


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If you don't have one or can't rent one than just make the wall tight and attach with PL400 glue.


----------



## jcims (Mar 21, 2009)

bjbatlanta said:


> Shoot it with a powder actuated tool (Ramset).


Really? That's crazy.

Will take a look at that vs the glue. Thanks folks!


----------



## Speedball (Nov 2, 2008)

Nail guns.....er....powder actuated fastening devices are great.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

jcims said:


> Really? That's crazy.
> 
> Will take a look at that vs the glue. Thanks folks!


It was not crazy.. it is the way any pro would do it. My suggestion was more for a DIYer without all the tools. These nail guns will shoot a steel nail though steel very easily.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I guess it does sound a little crazy. But it's true. A ramset is the preferred method of attachment.... and it is quick and super easy. You just squeeze the trigger, and it's done.


----------



## jcims (Mar 21, 2009)

Bob Mariani said:


> It was not crazy.. it is the way any pro would do it. My suggestion was more for a DIYer without all the tools. These nail guns will shoot a steel nail though steel very easily.


Hope my comment didn't come across wrong...I believed you guys, just never would have though that would work. Checked at HD on the way home and sure enough, their powerset kits showed steel up to 3/8" thick. I grabbed some glue for tonight because the only gun that ran the 'power level 5' blanks (what they suggested on the back of the box for steel) was $200. Will check the rental place tomorrow.

Thanks again folks!


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Understand your skepticism. The rental route would be the best option if you can't borrow one. Couldn't really venture a guess as to how much and if it would be worth it by the time you buy shot and pins....
Bob's suggestion may well be the best in the long run. Just be sure to allow enough time for the glue to set before you hang any drywall. (Maybe even add a couple of bolts, just for good measure.)


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

are you sheetrocking all three sides of that I beam? If so another option for you is to build a ladder on both sides of the I beam flush with the bottom of the I beam or 1 1/2" lower. If its flush, you can add on with screws and some PL400 3/4" plywood to the bottom ( saves on hieght) or if you go the 1 1/2" lower, then just add some 2X4"s across from side to side and add your wall to that after you sheetrock it. ( Will save time later on )

To build a ladder, just take a 2X4 and rip it half. Now attach your 2X4 cripples to whatever the height is on flat. Real easy. Build it on your work horses or the floor then nail or screw it off to the floor joist above. Give yourself a little playroom left to right.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

heres another option and its what we do if the I beam is less than 10" high.

Join these to every other joist and again, the bottom can be either 2X4's or ply wood.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Weeks, I'm impressed with your illustrations. How do you do it?
Maybe Sketch Up? + something else? The screws look photo quality.


----------



## II Weeks (Jan 6, 2009)

lol

its MS paint and the screws are copy and pasted


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Congratulations Weeks,
MS Paint is surprisingly powerful.
You know how to use all the tools including copy,cut, & paste.
I've never tried any drawings as complex as yours in MS Paint.

Good Work
.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

Cut: use the edit menu or in any Windows app Ctrl+X 
Copy: Ctrl+C
Paste:Ctrl+V


----------



## OutToPasture (Mar 17, 2009)

If the I Beam is going to be within the ceiling or wall, I would make the wall tight use PL... and Pre-drill and use self-tapping screws. You don't need alot just a few screws (one ever 14"OC). If the I Beam will be visible, Box it out as described before and attach wall as usual


----------

